# November 8, 2006: 5x5x5



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) F2 u l R' B' u' F2 L' d2 B U2 b2 R2 u2 U' f2 D2 U F d' b u U' b u2 U2 f2 l' f2 U2 L' D l U B2 d' L' F2 D' B2 U2 b F2 d2 r U r2 b2 r R b f2 R r' f2 L' F' b r2 R2
2) f2 d2 l' f' R' b r B2 D' d r b L2 f r' d D b f2 u' d2 l' r2 B' D l r2 F r B' u L2 B R' r2 D l2 B2 U B b2 L' D2 u2 F' b r2 B' L2 u L' u2 L d D L2 r2 u b L'
3) D' R2 D' U2 B R f' r2 f' l2 F2 l b2 l2 r b l B U' u' b U d2 F u' U F2 f' D L2 b f U' r' B2 d2 r2 u' L' U r2 U R' b d B' d b u l2 b u2 L2 l u' F B2 u r u'
4) b2 l u D r' b2 d L2 r' F2 R' b2 L l' U' R2 L2 d2 f d2 b D' b2 l' d U B2 b U' F f' r' d' l2 u U2 b2 d' L b u' d B r' R B2 R2 U2 r L' B2 r2 B L' D2 l F' b R D'
5) R D' U f u r' B d2 f' U' u R' L2 U2 l2 r f F' u b2 U' f2 D R' d2 r2 R2 b R f2 B2 u B' u' B2 r L F U' b B2 l' B2 R l2 b2 U2 L F' R F' R L' u' b u b2 F2 L' D2


----------

